# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  мат, оскорбления и прочее

## plaksivaya_tryapka

мдя, приехал я с походов, часа два подчищал перечисленное в названии.
пишу я и из-за огромного количества жалоб и для уведомления.
поясню. ребята, за серьёзные оскорбления и тем более матерные не будет (и не было) предупреждений и банов на денёк. в первый раз на недельку-другую, второй раз пожизненно, иначе тот хаос, который иногда творится, не победить.
касаемо мата: если кто считает адекватным в матерном слове поставить звёздочку и не напрягаться, то извиняйте, это не форум пацанчиков в кЭпках. я конечно понимаю, что иногда (довольно-таки редко) бывают случаи, когда уместна именно звёздочка (например используя устоявшиеся выражения типа ложь п****ж и провокация), но употребляющие в обычной речи (разик этак на третий в зависимости от грубости) будут отправляться сразу в бан и надолго.
трое уже отправились в бан, один во второй и пожизненный за грубые матерные оскорбления. ребята, давайте жить дружно, неужели нам говна в реальной жизни мало???

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

интересно меня тоже забанят за мат, или я всё таки отношусь к категории неприкосновенных.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

с новым наплывом пользователей резко увеличилось количество матершинников и флудеров. за первое в бан-листе уже длинный список, за второе пока только двое. не думайте, что поставив звёздочку в нехорошем слове, никто не догадается чтО это за слово и не прочитает его.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

игорёк получил бан за мат на 5 дней, дима_ 1 день за флуд, обсуждение модерства и троллинг. новички отделались предупреждениями. в следующий раз будет неделя - отучайтесь материться в общественных местах.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Бывает мат является необходимой краской чтобы выразить какие то предельные эмоции.Не знаю кто как, но я являюсь ярым сторонником мата.Это часть русского живого языка, именно живого-как у каждого человека вместе с душой есть и (извиняюсь)и зад, также и мат по моему убеждению иногда является необходимой частью живой речи.

----------


## огрызок тепла

мне без мата скучно)))я иначе мысли выражать не умею((((

----------


## Selbstmord

И правильно, нечего материться. Я противник мата. В детстве ругался, как сапожник, но произошел случай, который меня раз и навсегда от него отучил (грубо говоря, взрослые меня застукали за этим делом, и друзья смеялись надо мной, потому что они не ругались. Спасибо им за это). Учитесь выражать мысли другими словами, не будьте быдлом.

----------


## Игорёк_life

Сам в общественных местах не матерюсь принципиально, даже когда метерятся другие, малознакомые мне люди. Матерюсь только с друзьями и сам с собой. 
Просто как уже было сказано - бывают такие моменты, когда альтернативу матерному слову очень трудно подобрать, смысл будет не тот, вот только тогда и приходиться применять. Более того я и сам являюсь администратором одного форума. Конечно спорить и лезть в чужой монастырь со своим уставом не хочу, поэтому от себя обещаю - ни точек ни звездочек больше не будет (хотя и повторюсь - не согласен).. Прошу снять бан...

----------


## Lillu

> И правильно, нечего материться. Я противник мата. В детстве ругался, как сапожник, но произошел случай, который меня раз и навсегда от него отучил (грубо говоря, взрослые меня застукали за этим делом, и друзья смеялись надо мной, потому что они не ругались. Спасибо им за это). Учитесь выражать мысли другими словами, не будьте быдлом.


 Поддержую на все 100%, нужно уметь контролировать свои эмоции.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Не знаю кто как, но я являюсь ярым сторонником мата.


 какие проблемы - являйся. но на форуме за мат будет бан.



> Просто как уже было сказано - бывают такие моменты, когда альтернативу матерному слову очень трудно подобрать, смысл будет не тот, вот только тогда и приходиться применять.


 это отмазки и наглая ложь. пушкин, толстой, переводчики шекспира, гумилёв, дельфин - все прекрасно справлялись с выражением любых и даже более насыщенных эмоций без мата. да и вообще, миллионы людей в Российской Федерации также полностью выражают все свои эмоции без мата. Так что как показывает реальность, ваши слова = неправда.



> поэтому от себя обещаю - ни точек ни звездочек больше не будет (хотя и повторюсь - не согласен).. Прошу снять бан...


 договорились.

----------


## Игорёк

plaksivaya_tryapka,
Ну может быть Пушкин и Толстой умели это делать, мы-то простые смертные, наши возможности передачи мыслей очень ограничины. От этого и неможем найти нужных слов.. будем искать максимально подходящие)

----------


## Ivan Govnov

http://chronoikproject.livejournal.com/13489.html
 Особенно Маяковский доставляет :Smile:

----------


## огрызок тепла

угу. и школьнику известно, что пушкин матерился только так. да и дельфин вроде как на концертах  в песнях матом ругается.

----------


## Selbstmord

Ну и плохо, что ругаются. Позор им за это. Делают хорошие вещи и портят их своим поведением. Тем не менее то, что кто то там ругается, никак не повлияет на правила форума.

----------


## огрызок тепла

я вот матом не ругаюсь. я на нем разговариваю.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

мдя, стоило мне сходить в поход, как тут же флуд и оффтоп с матом заселили форум(

kali-ma noway old_loner каин - все дружненько в бан.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

дубль два. за последнюю неделю штук 10 банов за неуважение и т.п.
зло не пройдёт!

----------

